# Are my cockatiels a pair?



## Prowlie (Aug 3, 2011)

I have two cockatiels, and they sometimes rub their heads together do only partners do couples do that? I have a male, and one that i'm not sure, it has speckles on the back of its tail feathers, but also likes to imitate my male cockatiel when most people say female cockatiels can't sing. It's all very confusing.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Females can still sing, I have a female cinnamon at my parents who mimics what the boys sing  If the tail is speckly and she is over a year old then its safe to say she's a girl, you could also try wing spot sexing too


----------



## Prowlie (Aug 3, 2011)

geenz said:


> Females can still sing, I have a female cinnamon at my parents who mimics what the boys sing  If the tail is speckly and she is over a year old then its safe to say she's a girl, you could also try wing spot sexing too


Ah, that's good to know, but do only couples rub heads? or is it just a cockatiel's way of showing affection?


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

If they are good friends then they'll probably preen each other, my boy and my mum's boy always preen each other


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its not only a pair type thing...I have two boys that we got at around the same time and they were close in age and they preen each other all the time.


----------

